# aber damit beginnt es nicht



## juanlapalma

Hola, no sé cómo traducir lo que escribo en negrita: " In Sierra Leone haben wir mit den Menschen ein Bio-Kakao-Projejt auf den Weg gebracht; in Afghanistan wird Rosenöl produziert. Das ist *nicht selten der Fall, aber damit beginnt es nicht."*

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## kunvla

> Die kleinen landwirtschaftlichen Betriebe sollen *erstmal* so viel produzieren, dass sie die Bauern und ihre Familien ernähren können. *Der zweite Schritt* ist, dass sie über die Selbstversorgung hinaus vielleicht noch etwas auf dem nächsten Markt verkaufen können. Und dann kommt erst *der dritte Schritt, der Export*. Den gibt es auch. *In Sierra Leone haben wir mit den Menschen ein Bio-Kakao-Projekt auf den Weg gebracht; in Afghanistan wird Rosenöl produziert.* Das ist nicht selten der Fall, aber damit beginnt es nicht.
> http://schrotundkorn.de/ernaehrung/lesen/interview-hunger-ist-katastrophal.html


Dice más o menos lo siguiente: «*Esto* no es un caso raro, pero no se procede así empezando por la exportación». Esto es, la exportación es el paso último.

Saludos,


----------



## juanlapalma

Guau! Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## juanlapalma

Uy! Otra pregunta: "*nicht selten", *en esta frase, podría traducirse también por "a menudo"? He encontrado esa posibilidad en el diccionario. Quizás no quedaría mal: "Ese es a menudo el caso". Aunque cambiaría un poco el sentido que Kunvla me ha sugerido.


----------



## kunvla

juanlapalma said:


> Uy! Otra pregunta: "*nicht selten", *en esta frase, podría traducirse también por "a menudo"? He encontrado esa posibilidad en el diccionario. Quizás no quedaría mal: "Ese es a menudo el caso". Aunque cambiaría un poco el sentido que Kunvla me ha sugerido.


No, "nicht selten" no es lo mismo que "öfters" porque el primero viene a significar más o menos "a veces" y el segundo, más bien "muchas veces".

Saludos,


----------



## juanlapalma

Gracias!!


----------

